# Multi melta



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Ok i have nearly finished my land speeders, all I need is 2 multi meltas, and im damed if I can find them anywhere, does anyone know where I can get them from or have 2 they dont need?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

[url]http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/[/URL]

Try that site.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

why dual MM?

MM HF is a better setup imo, you can deal with armor or infantry that way.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> why dual MM?
> 
> MM HF is a better setup imo, you can deal with armor or infantry that way.


But if you take two you can sure as hell pop any tank. Hell, even a Baneblade would be scared shithole when two multimeltas come behind it shouting _*"Eat melta bitch!"*_


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> why dual MM?
> 
> MM HF is a better setup imo, you can deal with armor or infantry that way.


re-read what he wrote. Landspeeders!!
Could be that all he needs in one MM for each speeder.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well he should have them, then, cuz speeders come with 1 MM per box


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

No got them off eBay, very cheap but missing a few bits, and yes they are armed with HF and MM, had to do a bit of converting but I will post them in my project log when I have them done,cheers Doelago will give it a try


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Sold out as well, arrrghh


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah ebay, dat explains it.

find them on ebay then, there are bit sellers on there too


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Funny, its almost as if i aint thought of that!


----------

